# What will be your next woodworking tool purchase?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

What will be your next woodworking tool purchase? Why? 

What would this new tool do for you that you can't already do now?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I have couple of things on the list.

Thinking about a track saw for a project I have on my plate.

A small trim router, mine is old, and I like the LED lighting on some of the new ones, need a plunge base for it as well.

That's really it for now...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Lumber to build new work bench. It is a little hard to hand plane and other things, without the hold downs, vise and such. I don't need any more tools for sure. Well maybe a 23 gauge pinner, my old one bit the dust.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

My next expense isn't so much a tool as a necessity. My shop has 30 year old 4' fluorescent lights. I'm going to start replacing and relocating them with 4' LED units, which are $40/ea at Sam's.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Mar 4, 2015)

Gonna get a new planer in January. Then I can make a new dining room table. Looking at the DeWalt 13" model.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My next two purchases are whatever it takes for proper dust collection, and a VS router for my router table. I continually search Craigslist for deals. The main tools on the list are a morticing machine, and a Powermatic table saw. The dust collection and the router are pretty self explanatory, the mortiser and table saw won't allow me to do anything I can't currently do.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a toss up between a Festool RO90 and a new router. 

I've wanted the RO90 for a long time, and would come in handy not only in my woodworking projects, but also in some around the house stuff too. Like painting the porch, working on an old camper, refinishing some furniture, etc. It's an extremely versatile tool. 

I also need a new router quite badly. I have an old Craftsman now and it sucks. Doesn't plunge. No dust collection. Adjustment is laughable. 

A lot of stuff I can live with, but the dust collection is getting important. I do a lot of free handing and I'm coughing and spitting and hacking during the whole process. I've narrowed my choices to a Bosch 1617 or a Festool OF1400. If the Bosch performs adequately then cool. If not I'll put it in a table and save up for the OF1400.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I change speeds on my drill press numerous times a day and had considered a variable speed model such as the Powermatic PM2800B however that's far more than I am willing to spend on a drill press so I decided on the Jet JDP-17. The motor is stationary and rearranging belts for speed changes is quick due to the belt tension control that only requires 1 hand to use. To top it off this one has a longer stroke than my current one as well as a much better/quicker depth stop system with micro adjustment dial.

http://www.amazon.com/Jet-JDP-17-Drill-Press/dp/B00NF6P8PI









*
*


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Dust collector will be the next major money tool along with a 20" surface planer.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Mort said:


> It's a toss up between a Festool RO90 and a new router.
> 
> I've wanted the RO90 for a long time, and would come in handy not only in my woodworking projects, but also in some around the house stuff too. Like painting the porch, working on an old camper, refinishing some furniture, etc. It's an extremely versatile tool.
> 
> ...


I have quite a few routers with dust collection fittings and the Bosch is the worst of them as far as collecting dust. From my observations it appears the motor exhaust causes some kind of turbulence inside the shroud so a lot of dust gets spewed out (it happens with my edge shroud as well as plunge base shroud which is why I believe it has something to do with the way the motor exhausts air.) I also had a 1617 in a router table and a Porter cable 892 in another router table. Neither had under table dust collection and the Bosch table underside would caked with dust however the Porter cable has very little under there (both tables were only used for edge work and no dado work)


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A set of screwdrivers. Somehow I only own 1 screwdriver


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Ha! ..as many screwdrivers as I've bought over the years I should be tripping over them....Not !

Dust control is next on the radar as I don't any as the moment. The machines get wheeled out of the garage to the driveway and what doesn't blow out into the yard gets shoveled up .
Wintertime really kills my hobby.
The basement only has room for the band saw , drill press and workbench and I sure catch hell when the dust seems to make it upstairs.
I figure I'll hard pipe the basement and have the DC on wheels in the garage.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

A Bosch ROS65.
I've been waiting, and waiting to get a better random orbit sander. It just sits on the shelf at the tool store taunting me. 
I need a good sander for both work and hobby and this sander fits the bill for everything I need. The ability to switch between 5 and 6 inch discs is great, and the vibration control is a nice touch.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Insulation for my workshop. Then a bandsaw. Then a drill press. Then a domino. Then DC. Then....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I Robot vacuum cleaner. I can't find a French Maid, so I'll have to settle.:thumbdown:


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Marv said:


> I have quite a few routers with dust collection fittings and the Bosch is the worst of them as far as collecting dust. From my observations it appears the motor exhaust causes some kind of turbulence inside the shroud so a lot of dust gets spewed out (it happens with my edge shroud as well as plunge base shroud which is why I believe it has something to do with the way the motor exhausts air.) I also had a 1617 in a router table and a Porter cable 892 in another router table. Neither had under table dust collection and the Bosch table underside would caked with dust however the Porter cable has very little under there (both tables were only used for edge work and no dado work)


Thanks for the heads up. In your experience, what has been the best of the ones you own as far as freehand work goes?


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Woodnthings, get the roomba. My wife wouldn't lend me either of hers, so I bought my own. His name is Woody. I keep him busy.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

CNC router, but I'll build my own next year.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Mort said:


> Thanks for the heads up. In your experience, what has been the best of the ones you own as far as freehand work goes?


My Porter Cable 691 d handle with the interchangeable dust shroud below works best for freehand edge work and the port on the side collects through the sub base when using for dado work with the fixed or plunge base (fittings are removable). I also have a Porter cable 890 series plunge router with through the tube dust collection that collects dust very well with dado's etc.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Just did it = needed to cut many, many freehand grooves 1/8 wide x 5/8 - 1" deep. Bought a 600W RotoZip which does just what I need. However, the depth setting plastic thing is a POS. Added fine lock washers, OK now


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Marv said:


> My Porter Cable 691 d handle with the interchangeable dust shroud below works best for freehand edge work and the port on the side collects through the sub base when using for dado work with the fixed or plunge base (fittings are removable). I also have a Porter cable 890 series plunge router with through the tube dust collection that collects dust very well with dado's etc.


Depending on what you're free-handing, I recalling like the DeWalt 1 1/4HP trim router.

Also, keep in mind Grizzly has the PC 690LR on sale for Christmas for $99 right now. I'd buy an extra one, but I bought one from them 2-years ago when they were $99 and its still in the box :yes:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Burb said:


> Depending on what you're free-handing, I recalling like the DeWalt 1 1/4HP trim router.
> 
> Also, keep in mind Grizzly has the PC 690LR on sale for Christmas for $99 right now. I'd buy an extra one, but I bought one from them 2-years ago when they were $99 and its still in the box :yes:


I have the Dewalt compact kit also and the dust collection does work well with both bases depending on what you are free handing as you mentioned (not so well with edge work as it does not have the cup on the bottom) however one thing I find with those is the noise from the vacuum suction is louder than the router! (could be I have too much suction!)


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

Mort said:


> It's a toss up between a Festool RO90 and a new router.
> 
> I've wanted the RO90 for a long time, and would come in handy not only in my woodworking projects, but also in some around the house stuff too. Like painting the porch, working on an old camper, refinishing some furniture, etc. It's an extremely versatile tool.
> 
> ...


After years of cheap dust masks and mediocre dust collection, I bought a RO 125 with a CT 26. I was so impressed with the dust collection, I bought an ETS 125, then an ETS 150/3, then a RO 90, then an ETS 150/5. 

Just wanted to warn you about the potential for addiction.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

Just ordered this:
Auriou Modelers Rasps - 10in Grain 13
Auriou Modelers Rasps - 7in Grain 10 
Auriou Crank Neck Curved Ironing Rasps - 5/8in wide Grain 11
Starrett Double Square - 4 in

What they will help me do is make a better this:


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Julie Mor said:


> After years of cheap dust masks and mediocre dust collection, I bought a RO 125 with a CT 26. I was so impressed with the dust collection, I bought an ETS 125, then an ETS 150/3, then a RO 90, then an ETS 150/5.
> 
> Just wanted to warn you about the potential for addiction.


I have a Carvex and Domino. I know all about the green Koolaid addiction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Julie Mor said:


> After years of cheap dust masks and mediocre dust collection, I bought a RO 125 with a CT 26. I was so impressed with the dust collection, I bought an ETS 125, then an ETS 150/3, then a RO 90, then an ETS 150/5.
> 
> Just wanted to warn you about the potential for addiction.


For the past three years, I have looked at their systems at the Woodworking Show in Kansas City. I came very close to purchasing the CT26 & one of the ROS sanders (don't recall which one). In the last year or so, I have moved and now stuttered to plumb for DC so I'm not sure I'd use it as much.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

A moulder, the 5 head variety. Actually, a Weinig is being delivered this week.

ok, fine a widebelt sander, none are being delivered, that I know of...


----------



## wlc (Apr 3, 2015)

Marv said:


> I change speeds on my drill press numerous times a day and had considered a variable speed model such as the Powermatic PM2800B however that's far more than I am willing to spend on a drill press so I decided on the Jet JDP-17. The motor is stationary and rearranging belts for speed changes is quick due to the belt tension control that only requires 1 hand to use. To top it off this one has a longer stroke than my current one as well as a much better/quicker depth stop system with micro adjustment dial.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jet-JDP-17-Drill-Press/dp/B00NF6P8PI
> 
> ...


That's a good looking drill press.
But first I need to convince my wife her car will be just fine living outside the garage. :wink:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

LVWood said:


> That's a good looking drill press. But first I need to convince my wife her car will be just fine living outside the garage. :wink:


 It will be. Resale value is crap either way.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

LVWood said:


> That's a good looking drill press.
> But first I need to convince my wife her car will be just fine living outside the garage. :wink:


My wife's Camry and my Tacoma are outside and won't ever be in the garage/shop. Every morning this time of year I go out and start her car to get it warm about 5 minutes before she leaves for work. If it's raining I walk her to her car and use a big golf umbrella so she stays dry. If there's ice on the windows I get it off. She appreciates the chivalry and effort and I appreciate a dedicated shop. It's a win/win!! :thumbsup:

And yes, that is a _very good looking_ drill press!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

LVWood said:


> That's a good looking drill press.
> But first I need to convince my wife her car will be just fine living outside the garage. :wink:


I hope it works well like the videos as I haven't been able to see it in person. BTW, my wife's car has never been in the garage! :smile:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

difalkner said:


> My wife's Camry and my Tacoma are outside and won't ever be in the garage/shop. Every morning this time of year I go out and start her car to get it warm about 5 minutes before she leaves for work. If it's raining I walk her to her car and use a big golf umbrella so she stays dry. If there's ice on the windows I get it off. She appreciates the chivalry and effort and I appreciate a dedicated shop. It's a win/win!! :thumbsup:
> 
> And yes, that is a _very good looking_ drill press!


You my good man will have a looooong successful marriage! :smile: I don't have to go quite that far as we are in California however I do take my wifes car to get washed, put gas in it etc so she doesn't have to!


----------



## wlc (Apr 3, 2015)

difalkner said:


> My wife's Camry and my Tacoma are outside and won't ever be in the garage/shop. Every morning this time of year I go out and start her car to get it warm about 5 minutes before she leaves for work. If it's raining I walk her to her car and use a big golf umbrella so she stays dry. If there's ice on the windows I get it off. She appreciates the chivalry and effort and I appreciate a dedicated shop. It's a win/win!! :thumbsup:


Good Man


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Set of bird mouth router bits, later a cyclone dust separator. Probably next spring - shop is cold in winter. :surrender:


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Wait, what's this banter? Cars actually going _in_ the garage? That's absurd...


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

NickDIY said:


> Wait, what's this banter? Cars actually going in the garage? That's absurd...


 We park one vehicle and the tractor in the garage. I have another garage for my shop which is vehicle free. Unlike a vehicle the value of a tractor is seriously compromised by sitting outside.


----------



## DocKin (May 3, 2010)

I need a horizontal router table. My vertical table is limited to what it can do.


----------



## ratdog305 (Oct 28, 2013)

I probably don't need anything. However, what I WANT is a Ridgid Oscillating spindle sander. I like the fact that it has a vertical belt sander as well. Space is at a premium so finding a tool that can do more than one job helps! Been saving my mad money for one unless Santa is REALLY nice this Christmas!


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

Get a Neato, they are much better, check out Consumer Reports on it. love mine.

I am gonna get a new shop, as we're going to move. This, of course, just when I was getting this one well lined up and efficient. next one I'm gonna put my DC equipment in the floor and the actual filter in it's own space with a return to avoid wasting conditioned air.


----------



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

*New Bench*

Building a new work bench, 25X52 with 3" maple top on which I'll be mounting the Veritas twin-screw vice I just ordered. This bench will be mated back-to-back with a Sjoberg bench I purchased many years ago. That bench always seemed a bit too low, so it will sit on a short platform to match the 35" height of the new bench. Presently I'm working on gluing up the various parts.


----------



## rbm328 (Dec 13, 2015)

*New tools*

for several years, i have just dabbled in wood work. now i am tired of using a cheap construction table saw and making do with the few other hand tools i have.
my intention is to build my wood working tools as a BIG gift from Santa. i plan to purchase a grizzly g0715p table saw with a side router table (have a P-C router), a grizzly 14" band saw, a disc/belt sander and a P-C bisquit jointer. i have a small 9" drill press. down the road will be a bigger one.
This should help me get me down the road in building some nice projects.
If anyone has any comments on the equipment, i'm certainly open to suggestons. also, if anyone has or knows of equipment for sale, please let me know. i live in the very northeast corner of alabama.
thanks
rich


----------



## DocKin (May 3, 2010)

*Grizzly Tools*

Although the price is always right with Grizzly Tools, the quality isn't!

I didn't learn the first time, nor the second but have now quit any Grizzly tools. I started with a number of hand tools and my last purchase was their next to largest wood lathe. Really poor quality. Save you self some headaches and money and spend a little more on USA products.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

DocKin said:


> Although the price is always right with Grizzly Tools, the quality isn't! I didn't learn the first time, nor the second but have now quit any Grizzly tools. I started with a number of hand tools and my last purchase was their next to largest wood lathe. Really poor quality. Save you self some headaches and money and spend a little more on USA products.


 Could you post a link to a manufacturer that is still in the USA besides Northfield? Robust is, but I'm pretty sure they only make lathes. That makes your only affordable Made in USA equipment old iron. I can see the beauty in old iron, but most can't. It doesn't stop at woodworking equipment. The old guns will never be equaled. I also like old tractors.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

DocKin said:


> Save you self some headaches and money and spend a little more on USA products.


I see this comment all the time and it drives me crazy every single time.what is it about the "made in USA" sticker that automatically makes that tool better than an otherwise identical tool? How about instead of saying "only buy made in USA" we switch to "make an informed purchase on a well made tool, regardless of the location of manufacture". 

Most tools are fairly simple hunks of iron. I don't think the iron cares where its melted


----------



## rbm328 (Dec 13, 2015)

i certainly agree that "made in usa" almost always means better quality, but if the manufacturers leave this country for one where they pay less corporate taxes and have more profit, i certainly understand that - from a corporate POV.
i have read dozens and dozens of reviews and am going with the best quality i can afford. one of the things i did learn is who makes what machinery; just like chevy and gmc trucks. did you know that powermatic is owned by jet tools? how about delta, porter-cable and dewalt are owned by black and decker? as for grizzly, i don't know how much is made vs assembled vs just shipped here in the usa, but as far as quality, they rank very close to the top.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> I see this comment all the time and it drives me crazy every single time.what is it about the "made in USA" sticker that automatically makes that tool better than an otherwise identical tool? How about instead of saying "only buy made in USA" we switch to "make an informed purchase on a well made tool, regardless of the location of manufacture". Most tools are fairly simple hunks of iron. I don't think the iron cares where its melted


 You still haven't answered my question from another thread. Have you ever used a well tuned Made in USA tool?


----------



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

hwebb99 said:


> Could you post a link to a manufacturer that is still in the USA besides Northfield? Robust is, but I'm pretty sure they only make lathes. That makes your only affordable Made in USA equipment old iron. I can see the beauty in old iron, but most can't. It doesn't stop at woodworking equipment. The old guns will never be equaled. I also like old tractors.


Not in the USA, but just north in Canada is the General line of tools, quite well-made quality tools. Note, however, that the Genral International line is imported.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> You still haven't answered my question from another thread. Have you ever used a well tuned Made in USA tool?


A question you asked to divert from me asking you what makes a "USA made" tool any better than an equal quality foreign made tool. I don't respond to questions made solely to attack my credibility


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Old iron or new iron. Old machine or new machine. Made in USA or another country. These are all silly statements when it comes to buying a quality hand tool or machine. 

These statements are a false sense of security in reality. Weighs 5000 pounds it must be better than the one that weighs 1500. Not always, technology is much better than the "good ole days". I buy what works best regardless to where it was manufactured or how much it weighs.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

rbm328 said:


> one of the things i did learn is who makes what machinery; just like chevy and gmc trucks. did you know that powermatic is owned by jet tools? how about delta, porter-cable and dewalt are owned by black and decker? as for grizzly, i don't know how much is made vs assembled vs just shipped here in the usa, but as far as quality, they rank very close to the top.


Delta was bought by Chang Type Industrial Co. in 2011.

Powermatic, Jet, Wilton was bought by Tenex Capital Management in 2013/2014.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

thewalnutguy said:


> Not in the USA, but just north in Canada is the General line of tools, quite well-made quality tools. Note, however, that the Genral International line is imported.


To the best of my knowledge, the General factory in Canada closed up shop a couple years ago. Only line left is General International.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> hwebb99 said:
> 
> 
> > You still haven't answered my question from another thread. Have you ever used a well tuned Made in USA tool?
> ...


 I guess we can assume the answer is no. They have better castings, thicker castings, better finished castings. The old Powermatic tools had Baldor motors. If you had actually used a old made in USA Powermatic you would know that.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> I see this comment all the time and it drives me crazy every single time.what is it about the "made in USA" sticker that automatically makes that tool better than an otherwise identical tool? How about instead of saying "only buy made in USA" we switch to "make an informed purchase on a well made tool, regardless of the location of manufacture".
> 
> Most tools are fairly simple hunks of iron. I don't think the iron cares where its melted


When a corporation decides to move all their manufacturing to another country, more than likely it's to cut costs, not improve the product. 

How are they saving money? Are they making an inferior tool? Saving on taxes? Running a 24/7 sweat shop? Getting out of environmental regulations? 

I don't mind buying tools from another country if they have similar taxes, regulations and worker pay but I have no interest in supporting the rest if I have a choice. I'll pay an extra $25 for a drill so it's not made by a 9 year old in a sweat shop that is dumping toxic waste in a corn field in a country that would like to see us fail.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF865wbEeyI

And This !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJioTCrtmXs


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> I guess we can assume the answer is no. They have better castings, thicker castings, better finished castings. The old Powermatic tools had Baldor motors. If you had actually used a old made in USA Powermatic you would know that.


And your basis for that derogatory statement is... What exactly? More importantly, I fail to see how you insulting me answers the question I asked. You'll notice that nowhere in this thread have I made any statements about new tools working better than old, or any tool working better. This, again, is the question:

*Given 2 tools, equal save for the location of manufacture, what makes the us made tool inherently better than the Taiwanese made tool*

Please, read the bold text very carefully. That is the question being asked. Before responding by further making attempts on my credibility, kindly answer the question in bold


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> And your basis for that derogatory statement is... What exactly? More importantly, I fail to see how you insulting me answers the question I asked. You'll notice that nowhere in this thread have I made any statements about new tools working better than old, or any tool working better. This, again, is the question: Given 2 tools, equal save for the location of manufacture, what makes the us made tool inherently better than the Taiwanese made tool Please, read the bold text very carefully. That is the question being asked. Before responding by further making attempts on my credibility, kindly answer the question in bold


 The manufacturer moved to Taiwan or China to cut costs, and they did exactly that in more ways then one. My basis for the statement was if you had actually used a made in USA tool you would have gladly provided that information the first time I asked. Since, you haven't used a made in USA tool you keep sweeping that question under the rug. Even if the tools were the same which they aren't. Would you rather support America workers and put money into the American economy or increase out debt to China?


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Mar 4, 2015)

How did this turn into such a vicious argument about tool quality? I prefer American stuff out of patriotism. But I don't exclude other countries if the stuff is good. Chinese metals absolutely are inferior. Smelting processes make a difference. Just buy what you want and let others do the same.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That is how pretty much all tool buying discussions end.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> *Given 2 tools, equal save for the location of manufacture, what makes the us made tool inherently better than the Taiwanese made tool*


The manufacturing standards of the typical Taiwanese manufacturer are less stringent than the typical American manufacturer. This is not news. It's one reason why the tool made in Taiwan, China, India, etc costs much less than tools made in the USA, Germany, Austria, etc. You get what you pay for.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Let's talk specific brands*

At one time I ordered and was delivered 5 Grizzly woodworking machines, two 3 HP shapers, 8" jointer, 20" planer and a 19" bandsaw. I did not end up needing these machines for a wood mill room I had planned and sold them all to either friends or on Craig List. I was very impressed with the fit and finish and quality on all the machines. I turned them on, but did not run any material thought them save a test piece on the planer and jointer ..... flawless surfaces.

Back when .... maybe about 20 years ago, the made in "China" or Taiwanese machines definitely lacked the quality of USA made tools. Today it's a different story as you can tell in the Grizzly tool catalog description on everything from tablesaws to vertical mills and lathes. The awards given to Grizzly over the years speak for themselves:
http://www.grizzly.com/help/customerreviews

I'd love one of these babies:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-48-High-Precision-Variable-Speed-Vertical-Mill/G0667X

Today you would be hard pressed to find a machine that is entirely made in the USA. My 1990 12" 5 HP Powermatic Model 68 tablesaw has the proud sticker "Made in the USA" but I don't know of other brands that are strictly USA made. There may be some made in Mexico parts on some also, I donno? With the quality control and precision machining now I really would care if the machine was a Grizzly and made in Taiwan.


Powermatic has changed hands quite a few time since 1966, so it's not easy to determine where they are manufactured:
http://www.powermatic.com/us/en/company/history/

Baleigh Industrial, originally a metal working manufacturer, might be a company with some USA some machines, but I think I remember reading they were made in either Germany or England...I donno?
Again it's difficult to determine where the products are made:
http://www.baileigh.com/stories-videos/testimonials

If they were USA made, I would think they would be proud enough to state it either in the web site or a big label on the machine. If you must buy only made in USA, good luck with that. :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

People claiming that standards are not the same are clearly not informed about the process of importing goods. There are factories that make world class products in China, and there are factories that build crap. Companies that find the right factories and staff them with their own qc people can build great products overseas. I would bet a boatload of cash that powermatic, grizzly, jet and others have their own qc people on the ground in Asia ensuring that the specs meet their requirements.


----------



## Sawchips (Jan 8, 2016)

My next purchase will be a combo of a Lie-Nielson #7 jointer plane and an edge plane based on the Stanley #95.


----------



## kramar74 (Sep 21, 2015)

My next HAS to be another router table. I had built one when I lived on the other side of this rock and had to leave it due to space limitations when moving. Now, I have the space and have needed one on many occasions. Looks like the next build just might be a router table.......AGAIN!!


----------



## andy r m (Feb 1, 2016)

im looking for a fence upgrade on my old craftsman! pretty confident i'm going with Vega because of the great reviews and mounting to old faithful is less work than others. strange to hear someone complaining about less work on this site but....


----------



## MrFrost (Nov 10, 2014)

A chuck for my new lathe. Likely going with the Nova G3. After that, it will be a slow speed bench grinder to keep my chisels sharp.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, my next tool purchase sort of depends on what comes up on Craigslist first, a band saw or a planer. I'm building a shop to support my restoration of a couple of vintage travel trailers. It's not furniture-quality work mostly, but requires a well equipped shop. Since I have the use of a planer that a friend isn't using right now, I'm concentrating on finding a band saw. I see lots of cheap little saws for sale used, and they are usually for sale for a reason. They are cheap, little, poorly made tools. I found good quality used tools for my table saw, miter saw, and drill press. I just need to keep watching, something will show up.

<Chas>


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm considering an Incra LS positioning system for one of my router tables. Seems like a powerful way to make box joints and decorative dovetails. Anybody use one and have any comments one might find helpful?


----------



## BadeMillsap (Sep 29, 2013)

TerryQ said:


> I'm considering an Incra LS positioning system for one of my router tables. Seems like a powerful way to make box joints and decorative dovetails. Anybody use one and have any comments one might find helpful?


I have and use one on a moderately regular basis. 

It is an incredible tool BUT... It requires a significant amount of PRACTICE to learn to use it to its full capabilities and you need the exactly correct bits it calls for.


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

BadeMillsap said:


> I have and use one on a moderately regular basis. It is an incredible tool BUT... It requires a significant amount of PRACTICE to learn to use it to its full capabilities and you need the exactly correct bits it calls for.


Thanks, I guess I'll know soon enough since "Get-tool-itis" took over and I ordered one. Out of stock for 5 weeks or so, so the itch has not yet been scratched. From the videos it looks really impressive and I figured it would be easier to learn than something requiring a computer.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

This is a great thread!


My next tool purchase would be a woodworking vise. I am currently working with an 8" bench vise in which I have mounted wooden jaws. A dedicated woodworking vise with a quick release will greatly speed up my work.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Traded a Jet DP and a spot of cash for this a cpl months ago......I know,it's not the "next".Am posting because it was a "next" for several years.Putting up with the Jet....which was a freeby,albeit pretty well trashed by it's previous place of employment(cabinet/furniture shop gutted the thing through extremely hard usage).

So the new "next" will more than likely be an old moulder probably?But like the Wallace mortiser,it could be awhile?

Been very hectic in the shop,so don't mind the mess.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion I need a track saw. That's my next buy.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

difalkner said:


> CNC router, but I'll build my own next year.


Getting closer to ordering the CNC but I have decided to order a frame and linear rails built by Nate at Fine Line Automation. I still have to source my electronics, motors, spindle, build a stand, decide on CAD/CAM software, on and on...


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

So an update, I got the RO90 and a router. It's a Craftsman with table combo that was so cheap I couldn't pass it up. Dust collection is amazing, quite frankly, but the "Craftsman Experience" is extremely frustrating. It says it'll work with a 1/2" collet: Can't find one to buy. Will work with plunge base: Not for sale. Base it comes with works (sort of) with guide bushings, but not larger bits. 

It'll get yard saled as soon as I get another one. But it works for the time being.


----------

